# Ο μικρός Παζολίνι



## Costas (Jan 3, 2009)

Στον Ιό του Σαββάτου γίνεται αναφορά σ' ένα διήγημα που δημοσιεύτηκε στον κυριακάτικο Ριζοσπάστη της 28/12/08, στο ένθετο "7 Μέρες μαζί", με τίτλο "Το λάθος τηλεφώνημα ενός φονιά", όπου ο συγγραφέας, κάποιος Α.Σ.Α., , μιλώντας υποτίθεται εκ μέρους του δολοφόνου Επαμεινώνδα Κορκονέα, αποδύεται σε μια παζολινική κοινωνιολογική ανάλυση-υπεράσπιση της δεκάρας, από την οποία προκύπτει ότι ναι μεν σκότωσε με πρόθεση, αλλά φταίει εντέλει "η κοινωνία η άτιμη", οι πολιτικοί, η πλουτοκρατία, οι κωλοδιανοούμενοι, η Ασφάλεια, οι δημοσιογράφοι, η φτώχεια, και στο τέλος-τέλος ίσως και ο ίδιος, λιγάκι. Θεωρεί στα πεταχτά δικαιολογημένο το να χρησιμοποιήσεις το όπλο σου αν ο άλλος σε βρίζει λέγοντας (υποθετικά, όλα αυτά) "γ... το μ... που σε πέταγε". Θεωρεί τον Αλέξη Γρηγορόπουλο ίσως-ίσως κουκουλοφόρο, πεμπτοφαλαγγίτη, πάντως σίγουρα πλουσιόπαιδο κλπ. κλπ. 
Σεβαστή η κοινωνιολογική ανάλυση, δε λέω. Η δε αιτιολόγηση ενός φόνου μέσα από την κατάδυση στην ψυχολογία και στο κοινωνικό προφίλ του φονιά με ακύρωση της ηθικής ελευθερίας και πέταμα στα σκουπίδια του "ου φονεύσεις" δε διεκδικεί καμιά πρωτοτυπία. Ήδη ορισμένοι αναρχικοί της Μπελ Επόκ αρνιόνταν να καταδικάσουν τις τυφλές πράξεις μαζικής βίας ομοϊδεατών τους στα καφενεία του Παρισιού, όχι γιατί τις επικροτούσαν αλλά γιατί "πραγματικός ένοχος ήταν η κοινωνία", κλπ. κλπ. Κάτι ανάλογο κάνει και ο φέρελπις διηγηματογράφος του Ριζοσπάστη, απλώς ότι, αντί να συνταχθεί με τον Νετσάγεφ, συντάσσεται με τη γραμμή Κούγια και ΛΑΟΣ.
Με εντυπωσιάζει όμως το ότι αυτό το γύμνασμα "ελευθερίας του λόγου" εμφανίζεται σε μια εφημερίδα που δεν πιστεύει σε αυτήν, και που άρα, για να δώσει το ΟΚ της δημοσίευσης, παναπεί ότι συμφωνεί πολιτικά με το περιεχόμενο της φανταστικής απολογίας. Μήπως να βρεθεί κάποιος εθελοντής δικηγόρος του ΚΚΕ να στελεχώσει το υπερασπιστικό team του Κορκονέα, ώστε τα κοινωνιολογικού τύπου επιχειρήματα του Κούγια να αποχτήσουν κι ένα πιο αριστερό προφίλ;

Μια τελευταία απορία: αν ο νεκρός Αλέξης ήτανε Κνίτης, το "διήγημα" αυτό θα δημοσιευόταν; Ή μήπως η Παπαρήγα έχει απαγορέψει στους Κνίτες να πίνουν μπίρες τα βράδια στα Εξάρχεια, κι έτσι δεν κινδυνεύουν;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 3, 2009)

Δύο συμμαθητές, ένας κνίτης κι ένας μη κνίτης, συναντιούνται στο λεωφορείο επιστρέφοντας από τις διαδηλώσεις στο κέντρο της Αθήνας για τη δολοφονία του Αλέξη Γρηγορόπουλου (που, όπως πάντα, ήταν ξεχωριστές για την ΚΝΕ, το ΠΑΜΕ και το ΚΚΕ εν γένει). "Τελικά, λάθος Αλέξη πέτυχε η σφαίρα" λέει ο κνίτης. "Εννοείς έπρεπε να πετύχει τον Αλέξη Κούγια;" ρωτά ο άλλος. "Όχι, τον Αλέξη Τσίπρα, να ησυχάσουμε" του απαντά ο κνίτης.


----------

